# Doe not cleaned out



## RiedValleeRanch (Dec 7, 2015)

I purchased two purebred Pygmy full sisters on October 28th this year. Isla is 1 year old and was bred to a Nygerian buck. She had one beautiful baby boy on Novemeber 29th. I found him when I came home from work, and he was fluffed up and dry, standing, yelling, running around and suckling. I kept a a close eye on him all night. The next morning, he was dead. I was devastated and I have no idea as to why he died. He had a full belly and was suckling the night before. 

I have been milking Isla twice a day, just enough to relieve the pressure from her udder so she can dry off. My question is, tonight I saw that she was drilling red goo from her vulva. So I assume that she didn't fully clean out. It's been 1 week today since she kissed, so I'm worried! Should I get my vet out, or should I just give her a tiny bit of Oxytocin? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I am so sorry you lost him. How much is she leaking? Bright red? My does leak for up to 3 weeks post, usually not more than a few tablespoons at most...

Take her temp - if she acting normal? If she is eating and passing ok I would just watch her closely for now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She will clean out for a long time. 1 week isn't very long. If it smells and she is not acting right, I would be concerned.

So sorry about the loss, she may of laid on him by accident.


----------



## RiedValleeRanch (Dec 7, 2015)

It is the usual pale red, thick goopy stuff leaking out of her still. It doesn't smell like its infected, I'm just worried because I work in dairy, so I'm not used to seeing an animal take this long to clean out. She is eating like a little pig, and acting fiesty as usual. I will take her temperature tomorrow to be sure. So two weeks or so is normal for a goat to clean out? Good to know!

About her baby, it was very surprising and upsetting to find that he had passed. My boyfriend quickly removed him, and I didn't get a chance to do a check on him to see what happened. I'm wondering if it was selenium related. I'm actually worried that my other doe, who was born around May-June of this year may be bred. The people I got them from were backyard breeders, so it wouldn't surprise me if she is bred


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can discharge for a good 2 weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, goats are quite messy after, some can go almost 3 weeks, depending on if they had multiples. Sometimes it is thick like that. She sounds OK.

If momma is selenium deficient, she will hold her afterbirth longer, I take it she did not hold it. When selenium deficient babies are born, they are born weak, may have crooked legs. The deficiency, does not kill them over night. So it wasn't due to selenium deficiency. 

Sometimes newborns may get laid on. It is odd the baby was OK the night before (thriving) and was getting plenty of milk with a full belly. Unless momma's milk has an issue, like mastitis ect. Is she OK there, how does her milk look?
It could of been anything, I cannot guess what it was unfortunately.  
Watch her udder and milk her out when needed, don't let her get tight.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

What was the temp that night? Could he have gotten cold?

Like with humans, some kids are born with internal defects that cause them to die soon after birth. Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## RiedValleeRanch (Dec 7, 2015)

She had nice thick colostrum, and I made sure to actually see him suckle several times. She doesn't have mastitis, so I don't think that was an issue. He would suckle for a couple seconds at a time. He was walking around and had quite the set of lungs, he was yelling every time I touched him. He was so cute, and seemed perfect. 

He was born in my goat barn, and was in nice thick straw bedding with his mom in a stall overnight. He was nice and warm when I checked him last around 9pm. So I don't think it was the cold that killed him. My boyfriend checked on him at around 630am and said he seemed weak. I was at work and couldn't leave until around 9am, by then he was gone  
I guess I'll never know what happened. I want to be completed prepared for anything next time though.


----------



## RiedValleeRanch (Dec 7, 2015)

Here is the little boy


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

He sure was a cutie. Sorry for your loss. God Bless.


❤Kayla❤


----------



## RiedValleeRanch (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you, and thanks to all the replies. I just wish I could know what happened.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you ever see him poop? Constipation of the first poo can kill quick.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He was adorable.

It sounds to me, as if he got too cold, not enough in the gut. Newborns are so vulnerable to cold and may of not of gotten enough milk, if he only sucked a couple of seconds at a time. That wasn't enough. Also with thick thick colostrum, like that, it is so hard for the kid to get it out, until it starts thinning a bit. I know it is hard for me at times to milk Doe's like that. For those and even regular colostrum, I feed first colostrum with a syringe(no needle) to ensure the kid(s) get enough and to help get that first colostrum a bit less thick so the babies can nurse easier. Then I will go out during the night and feed more out of momma from a syringe. If the kid wasn't thrifty, I hate to say this, your boyfriend needed to get temp when the baby wasn't doing well at 6:30 am, I bet he was sub temp. If it was, which I highly suspect it, he needed to bring that temp up to 100 degrees' minimum and feed that baby, things like that cannot wait. They crash quickly, when getting too cold and do not get enough to eat.


----------



## RiedValleeRanch (Dec 7, 2015)

He passed his first poop, I saw some black sticky gunk left on his hair on his back leg. 

I did pull some colostrum from her to check it out, and I really thought he'd be ok. I should have checked on him at 430am when I left for work. I wish he had had the sense to do something, rather than come tell me while I was still milking cows at work. Tough lesson learned, I suppose. I can say that this won't happen again though. My does will kid in the summer and I will be very vigilant with them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Loss can happen, I am very sorry it happened.


----------

